

Collection of 15 People's Google Interview Experiences - smanek
http://linkmingle.com/list/15-plus-Collection-of-Google-Interview-Experiences-interviewresources

======
Mystalic
A Google interview isn't really different than other interviewing experiences
I've had. A little quirkier and more competitive, but that's about it.

